# Possessive with details/adjectives



## pizzakid

So I'm curious about the possessive and how it works with different adjectives etc., so here goes:
First, I know about some of the possessive suffixes, but what about when the subject is named? What would the following sentences be translated as?

_Steve's house [in Transylvania]_. (I'm assuming 'Steve haza Transylvaniaben is not correct...)
_My son's house._
_The trees of you son's house._
_My younger brother's cheese is blue._
_Two of his five younger brothers hate cheese. _

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Abendstern

Hi Pizzakid,
your translation is correct, only one letter is to be changed: 'Steve háza Transylvaniáb*a*n' (although I would translate 'Transylvania' into 'Erdély') .
The following senteces should be translated as:
My son's house. = A fiam háza. (or 'A fiamnak a háza')
The trees of your son's house. = A fiad házának (a) fái. (when there's two or more possesive attributes you always put _-nak/-nek_ to the last one)
My younger brother's cheese is blue. = Az öcsém sajtja kék. (or 'Az öcsémnek a sajtja kék')
Two of his five younger brothers hate cheese. = Az öt öccse közül kettő utálja a sajtot.
Hope you find this helpful


----------



## pizzakid

It makes sense to me now, thanks so much for your help!


----------

